# Xiaomi Mi4 to Debut in India by Year End; Redmi Note, Redmi 1S to Hit Stores Before Diwali



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 10, 2014)

> Top Chinese smartphone-maker, Xiaomi, has reportedly revealed the timeline of its flagship devices' launch in India.
> 
> Hugo Barra , vice-president (global operation), Xiaomi, while responding to a BGR India (tech website) reader, has confirmed that the flagship steel-clad Xiaomi Mi4 as well as the Mi Pad are undergoing certifications and in all probability, will debut in India by this year end.
> 
> ...



(Source)

*Still not as VFM as the Mi3, I guess...*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2014)

Redmi 1s is VFM IMHO.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, I meant that Mi4 isn't


----------

